

Porting the Darwin/XNU kernel to ARMv7, source available - winocm
https://github.com/winocm/xnu

======
winocm
This was about a month's worth of work. It boots on ARM PBA8, RealView EB
(needs some timer hacks for it to work), and TI OMAP3 based platforms. Dyld
will load but loading launchd will fail due to some VFS corruption issue.
There are a ton of issues in this codebase, but hey, you get a cool
framebuffer and serial output from something that's not Linux or xxxBSD.

Have fun.

(I'm 16 by the way.)

~~~
nly
Impressive, how long did it take you and what were your motivations, if any,
beyond fun and learning?

~~~
winocm
About a month to do this, and I had no real motivation other than boredom. :)

------
dTal
Amazing stuff. Will this build with standard GNU tools, or do you need XCode?

~~~
winocm
You'll need the standard stuff that compiling xnu requires.

This includes: dtrace, cxxfilt, kext_tools, bootstrap_cmds

